# Newbie from Suffolk *



## betsyj (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello, I am from Suffolk and I am new to the site, although I have been looking at some of the posts over the last few days. I had my first consultation at Bourn Hall last week and will start the IVF (ICSI) process at the end of Oct. I don't know anyone who has been through this and am quite nervous of what to expect and scared of being too optimistic although I am naturally a "glass is half full" person. DH and I have been TTC for almost 6 years, and having discovered last year that the problem is on DH side, we had his sperm frozen. Really hoping to meet others on this site going through similar experiences to share the hopeful joys or possible pains that the next few weeks and months will bring.
Julie


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi julie just wanted to say hi my name is shelley and from colchester and im on the ivf thread colchester isis,but one off the girls on our thread is having her treatment at bourne hall so u can pop in there if u like .well good luck hun,its a long and stressfull process and i havent even had any treatment yet,we are on the waiting list for april next year we have male factors 2 i just really want to get started now,hope to hear from u soon.
  shelley.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Julie,

I dont know much about IVF, but wanted to wish you a warm welcome to FF, This site is fantastic for support and information and friendship.

Good luck on your journey

Nikki


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Julie, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having conceiving. Glad you have found us now though and I know you will get loads of support here.

I have left you a few links to try out as I think you will get the best support in these areas:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

You might also find it beneficial to join the Cycle Buddies group (October / November would probably be your best bet) as this will be full of ladies, like yourself, going through treatment at the same time, often for the first time.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (see link for times / dates), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Lots of luck with your cycle.

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck with the IVF at the end of October.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## AnnC (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Julie

I'm from Cambridgeshire and started the nasal sprays on Monday. I admire your "glass is half full" attitude. I too am trying to keep postive. I wish you well.

Ann


----------



## betsyj (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks all for the warm welcome.  

Ann, how are you getting on with the nasal sprays - I start those on 24th Oct - have you had any side effects?  Are you being treated at Bourn - please keep in touch.

Shelley, it has taken us about 3 years from realising there was definitely a problem (after trying for three years), to finding out what the problem was, to having various consultations and tests to finally getting the Bourn Hall appointment last week - this whole thing has been such a long waiting game, and then you get to this point and its like, this is just the start and its scary - its has taken years to get to this point.  Good luck for next April - my only way of coping with the waiting was to pretend it wasn't really happening, but its hard, so hard.

Julie xx


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Julie!

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF.  

I know what you mean about not wanting to be too optimistic but I'm finding it hard not too as we have a new chance at achieving that elusive BFP!   I'm starting my 1st cycle of IVF this month too.  Currently on CP and will start DR on 16/10.  

Wishing you lots of luck with your TX and hope you find all the support you need!  Hope to chat with you soon on cycle buddies if you join our thread.



Liss xxx


----------



## babybunny (Oct 6, 2007)

hi
good luck i have just had treatment at bourn, they are all lovely there, waiting for test

xx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Julie,

Welcome to FF!

We've had ICSI treatment, so I can relate to the emotional roller coaster you're on. Well done for being positive!
Just wanted to wish you well with everything,
H x


----------



## betsyj (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all, thanks for the support.  Have to say that I agree that the people who work at Bourn are all so lovely which really helps.  Liss & Shelley - I'm so new to this site and not sure which thread you are referring to - can you send me the link?  I am finding it difficult to talk about the upcoming process with family without getting quite weepy seeing as I have kept the whole thing to myself for  so long - its such an emotional time, and I haven't even started the treatment yet!

Good luck to everyone having treatment, hope the test results are positive xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ya hun dont no how to send a link but if u go to main area ,click on ivf general chit chat and scroll down to colchester isis we are all on there,it is all so hard when u first find out to talk about it to anyone, i just  kept crying all the time,i findf seeing pregnant women alot harder than seeing babies so i no how u feel this is a good thing with this site as u can take all ur frustrations out on here and all these people understand all the pain,frustrations ,ups and downs u are going through.if u ever need to pm me then pls feel free ,im having a good time at the moment,but a little while ago i thought i was going mad i could not concentrate on anything,everywhere i looked there were pregnant people or  doating parents i felt like they were rubbing it in my face but that was just the way i felt ,it is so hard sometimes, im a hairdresser so im constantly being asked "have u got children ,why not dont u want any" and sometimes i just feel like screaming at them ,but im starting to come to terms with things but just wish there was some way our treatment could be moved forward ,6 months feels like such a long time,and still not knowing 100% that its going to work anyway.why do some people like us good people not get the chance to be parents when there are people out there that dont deserve them and they get 5 its crazy anyway sorry for going on but this makes me feel better,so anytime u need to let it all out go for it if u want to visit our thread then u will be very welcome.take care hun.

shelley.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

hi 

I am also new to the site and live near colchester, having treatment at ISIS.  Had EC on Friday where I had a rough time as my ovaries are high and they had to dig about quite alot to get my 7 eggs.  I think that it is unusual to feel so much pain as EC seems to be ok for most people, but it has been very uncomfortable for the last couple of days.  Only 2 eggs fertilized and we are going in tomorrow for ET. never realised how tough this would be....


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

just wanted to say good luck on your journey

keepinghope xx


----------



## betsyj (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Milliecat how did the EC go?  Big hugs xxxx


----------



## AnnC (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Julie

Glad to hear you have a start date. I'm now day 9 of nasal sprays and not getting any major symptoms....so far. I am being treated at A'Brookes but collection and transfer will be at Bourn Hall. Waiting to hear when my baseline date will be. Have you had all your drugs delivered yet?

Look forward to hearing about your progress. 

Ann x


----------



## betsyj (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Ann, glad to hear that you have no major symptoms - that must be encouraging.  I am picking up my drugs next Wednesday for starting on 24th and then I have next appt on the 7th Nov - presumably this is baseline, but I am getting confused with all the different appointments required.  Fortunately all my appts are at Bourn so I do not have to co-ordinate between different places.  Keep me posted with what is happening with you.  Wishing you all the best with your treatment

Julie x


----------



## AnnC (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Julie

It is really confusing with all the appointment dates etc. I guess it also shows how different we all are especially if we haven't' d/regged enough or something like that. I'm now day 10 of d/regging and feeling tearful today.   but still feeling hopeful and positive and just going along with it. We are hoping to visit Bourn soon just so that we know where everything is for when we need to be there. 

When I received the drugs I naively was surprised at how big the box is and it felt really daunting as to what should happen when. Big shock when I saw the size of the prep needle for one of the drugs, the pen needle is a lot better!!!! I say that now but I might not be so enthusiastic when it comes to using it!!!!  

Take care and keep in touch.

Ann x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Julie,

Welcome to FF!! Good luck with the ICSI. I have just started D/R for my first ICSI. I am on day16. Why dont you come over to cycle buddies its called Autumn Angels. Its for anyone starting tx in October/November. Its great to have people going thought the same as you.

Take care
Love Natalie xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Julie* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## betsyj (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Ann- you will love Bourn - the people are lovely and the place just so fab - I feel so lucky to be treated there.  Sorry to hear that you are tearful - at the moment I can start crying just driving to work and I have not even started taking any drugs yet - I just want the whole thing to start NOW!!!  I am slightly worried about the needle thing- but hey - its gotta to be a means to an end -when do you plan to start the injections?  Good to hear you are still trying to feel positive.  Is DH supportive?...I told mine about the box size and he was puzzled as to where the info came from so I had to tell him I was chatting on this site (he does not really get the whole emotional thing, I fear!)

We have got to go back to Bourn next Wed to collect a "freezer" to take to ACU London to pick up our sperm and return it to Bourn - it will be a hectic day, but at least we will know our sperm is safely at its rightly home at Bourn.  That day I will also pick up this magic huge box you mention.

I am flicking over to the autumn angels link now that Natalie mentioned on this thread - there is a lot on there that I have not had time to read yet, but hope to catch up with you on there.......  You can always PM me if you prefer (I sometimes find it difficult to find these threads if I have not been on for a day or two).  Best of luck with everything hon, keep in touch

Julie xxx


----------



## AnnC (Oct 5, 2007)

Julie

I was exactly the same as you and couldn't wait to start. When you first see the size of the needles it's a bit of a   but you gradually start to get used to the idea. Autumn Angels is a really good page and you get to meet lots of lovely people. 

See you on the link!

Ann xx


----------

